# Canada eyeing (eventually) outsourcing Leopard veh maintenance?



## The Bread Guy (17 Feb 2015)

The latest from the attached ....


> .... In April 2014, Public Works and Government Services Canada (PWGSC) posted a LOI on Buy & Sell with the objective of obtaining industry’s feedback for the development of the long-term sustainment strategy, named the Leopard 2 Optimized Sustainment Approach (OSA).
> 
> During CANSEC in May 2014, PWGSC and DND met separately with those who had responded to the LOI (Letter of Interest) – 14 vendors, represented by over 60 individuals from around the  world. During these one-on-one consultations, industry provided key insights regarding  the procurement approach, Intellectual Property Rights, Right of Use commercial agreements, vendor availability, supplier capability and project timelines.
> 
> ...


----------



## McG (17 Feb 2015)

The term "R&O" implies work more extensive that typical maintenance.  This describes a lot third line capability.


----------



## MilEME09 (17 Feb 2015)

Yes this sounds like a third line rebuild contract, something we have no capability to do, especially on the leo 2 fleet, Workshop 202 I don't think has a tools or the training to do it.


----------



## TCBF (8 Apr 2015)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> Yes this sounds like a third line rebuild contract, something we have no capability to do, especially on the leo 2 fleet, Workshop 202 I don't think has a tools or the training to do it.



- There is a reason we always called it "202 Paintshop."


----------

